# African Dwarf Frog



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

has anyone had any experiance with the african dwarf frogs? They sell them in pets at home now and was wondering what people knew about these lil' frogs? If I get one it'll be my first amphibian friend so can anyone shed any light on what they're like as pets? what they eat? what size tank you think is best? heat? Anything would help, 

Just wanted to know abit more about them!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's a thread for a start: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/703493-african-dwarf-frog.html


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Here's a thread for a start: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/703493-african-dwarf-frog.html


ah, thanks alot!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

leopardgecko27045 said:


> ah, thanks alot!


Welcome. A few people on here keep them- feel free to ask questions.


:welcome:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

I have had problems with pet shop brought ADFs, my last three batches totaling eight frogs died within a week of purchase, whilst the eight i got from private owners are going strong. I dont know why this is, one of my pet shop owning friends wont even buy them in as the mortality rates on batches can be very high. If you can source from a private owner you may be better off. This problem is not just limited to ADF, ACF can have poor mortality rates from wholesalers which is why i can sell as many ACF as i produce because mine have a high survival rate.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> I have had problems with pet shop brought ADFs, my last three batches totaling eight frogs died within a week of purchase, whilst the eight i got from private owners are going strong. I dont know why this is, one of my pet shop owning friends wont even buy them in as the mortality rates on batches can be very high. If you can source from a private owner you may be better off. This problem is not just limited to ADF, ACF can have poor mortality rates from wholesalers which is why i can sell as many ACF as i produce because mine have a high survival rate.


I really feel that a lot of the problem is that they are usually housed in shops with random fish and fed on the same flake or at best, bloodworm. They really can't compete with a tankful of fish, and are usually seriously underweight.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I really feel that a lot of the problem is that they are usually housed in shops with random fish and fed on the same flake or at best, bloodworm. They really can't compete with a tankful of fish, and are usually seriously underweight.


They looked healthy but a bit on the skinny side, two batches refused to eat and died , the other batch fed but they all died within 48hrs of each other with no apparent cause. I know how to keep them so I dont think the problem was me, I make a point of quarantining all my new fish/amphibians, thankfully, otherwise I may have wiped out all my pets if the problem was a communicable disease. You are right about the lack of care in pet shops, many of them havent a clue.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> They looked healthy but a bit on the skinny side, two batches refused to eat and died , the other batch fed but they all died within 48hrs of each other with no apparent cause. I know how to keep them so I dont think the problem was me, I make a point of quarantining all my new fish/amphibians, thankfully, otherwise I may have wiped out all my pets if the problem was a communicable disease. You are right about the lack of care in pet shops, many of them havent a clue.


Of course I can't be sure it is the main factor- but I'm sure it doesn't help. Every frog I've bought or seen in these mixed tanks has been notably underweight.


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> I have had problems with pet shop brought ADFs, my last three batches totaling eight frogs died within a week of purchase, whilst the eight i got from private owners are going strong. I dont know why this is, one of my pet shop owning friends wont even buy them in as the mortality rates on batches can be very high. If you can source from a private owner you may be better off. This problem is not just limited to ADF, ACF can have poor mortality rates from wholesalers which is why i can sell as many ACF as i produce because mine have a high survival rate.


ahh, i'll keep my eyes open for a local breeder, however I will only be buying 2 at the max. I think big chain stores such as pets at home never look after the animals 100% perfectly anyway, it always seems the moneys more important.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

leopardgecko27045 said:


> ahh, i'll keep my eyes open for a local breeder, however I will only be buying 2 at the max. I think big chain stores such as pets at home never look after the animals 100% perfectly anyway, it always seems the moneys more important.


ADF are quite small so if you are putting them in a single species tank you might want to get a few and start a colony, you are probably best getting them off a private breeder if you can find one. If you are buying from the same source get a few as if you want to increase your collection at a latter date you will have to go through the hassle of quarantining them. I currently keep mine in my tropical tank with a breeding pair of angels, koolie loach, guppies , striped zebra botia they get on fine, the main problem i have is the frogs getting to live food before the fish, which is why i am going to set up a ADF tank with the khoolie loach and then just transfer gravid female guppies in to provide babies as a food source. Good luck, have you considered ACF, they are bigger, more visable and easier to find good stock ?.


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> ADF are quite small so if you are putting them in a single species tank you might want to get a few and start a colony, you are probably best getting them off a private breeder if you can find one. If you are buying from the same source get a few as if you want to increase your collection at a latter date you will have to go through the hassle of quarantining them. I currently keep mine in my tropical tank with a breeding pair of angels, koolie loach, guppies , striped zebra botia they get on fine, the main problem i have is the frogs getting to live food before the fish, which is why i am going to set up a ADF tank with the khoolie loach and then just transfer gravid female guppies in to provide babies as a food source. Good luck, have you considered ACF, they are bigger, more visable and easier to find good stock ?.


no i havent really looked at the ACF's, i'm not looking to breed or anything, just as a pet really. Are they much bigger?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

leopardgecko27045 said:


> no i havent really looked at the ACF's, i'm not looking to breed or anything, just as a pet really. Are they much bigger?


Sorry when i said stock i meant pets lol, African clawed frogs (generally Xenopus laevis though others are available but harder to get) are a lot bigger than ADF, they are normally available in albino/gold/white forms and wild types(brown- not seen as often), they are more visible in the tank due to size and colour. They are best kept in groups, if your not interested in breeding try to source adult females as they are a lot more interactive than the males who can tend to hide if they are in a same sex tank, the females are greedier and come to the glass to beg for food, this generally gets the males moving about. These guys are very simple to keep, just check out the care sheets. I have a breeding colony of five and they are great, i think Ron Magpie has some ask him what he thinks, as i would suggest ACF over ADF as a first frog species as you dont have to worry about live food except for garden worms. If you want some ACF, mine are trying to breed, if your any where near Newport, South Wales i can sort you a some freebies out in a couple of months.


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> Sorry when i said stock i meant pets lol, African clawed frogs (generally Xenopus laevis though others are available but harder to get) are a lot bigger than ADF, they are normally available in albino/gold/white forms and wild types(brown- not seen as often), they are more visible in the tank due to size and colour. They are best kept in groups, if your not interested in breeding try to source adult females as they are a lot more interactive than the males who can tend to hide if they are in a same sex tank, the females are greedier and come to the glass to beg for food, this generally gets the males moving about. These guys are very simple to keep, just check out the care sheets. I have a breeding colony of five and they are great, i think Ron Magpie has some ask him what he thinks, as i would suggest ACF over ADF as a first frog species as you dont have to worry about live food except for garden worms. If you want some ACF, mine are trying to breed, if your any where near Newport, South Wales i can sort you a some freebies out in a couple of months.


Ah right, thanks alot for the info! I'm afraid I live no where near wales or even south wales but i'll look around and ask some people if they know anyone, thanks again!


----------

